# eMachine T3958 won't turn on (Clicking sound?)



## SMVT (Feb 12, 2008)

My eMachine T3958 started making a clicking noise the other day and now it won't turn on. I tried replacing the power supply but it still won't turn on. I get the green light on the Mother board to light, but nothing else. Help please!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

welcome
it might be your hard drive
download the drives utility and check it
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## SMVT (Feb 12, 2008)

How can I test anything if it won'tturn on? Or are these thing I can do externally?


----------



## Jebtall (Feb 3, 2008)

Disconnect the HD from both the ribbon cable and the power connector. Then try to see if it turns on, don't worry, not having the HD hooked up won't hurt anything.

If it is you HD then it will power up just fine, you will get an error message telling you no OS was found.

If it still doesn't power up, reconnect the HD, then disconnect the DVD or CD drive in the same was as the HD, then try to power up.

If that doesn't work... well, let's just hope one of those is the problem.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> SeaTools for DOS v2.07 (Graphical) (11.07.2007)
> SeaTools for DOS has replaced SeaTools Desktop. SeaTools for DOS can test a Parallel ATA (PATA and IDE) or a Serial ATA (SATA) interface disc drive. Because the software boots to its own operating system you can test your drive regardless of the OS installed on it. You can even test a new or completely blank drive. SeaTools for DOS will instruct the drive to run its built in Drive Self Test (DST) and give either a pass or fail status. If you are troubleshooting your disc drive and the DST passes, then you have a good drive!


what power supply did you install?
can you get into your bios? or is it completely dead?

see if it boots to the appropriate floppy with the diagnostics


----------



## wmcburney (Apr 22, 2008)

I have the same issue without the clicking noise. Completely dead. Replaced power supply with no change.. Did you find an answer that helped ??


----------



## mhbdawg (Jul 3, 2008)

same problem here guys tried a whole bunch of diff power supplies and still wont turn on sometimes the switch goes replaced that and still nothing green light on mother board yes but when you go to hit the button nothing happens sigh* someone plz help


----------



## garnet80 (Jul 15, 2008)

My mother has the same computer with the same problem. We have tried everything, and can't figure it out. I have ordered another power supply, since the one from Fry's wasn't exact. Is this a lost cause or is it something that can be fixed? :sigh:


----------

